# Solved: Media Player 9.0 goes black on XP



## SpeedRacer5 (Feb 11, 2004)

My Media Player worked great all of the time. I have to view video files (mostly .wmv) all of the time, and they have always worked flawlessly. Now, less than half way thru the video, the screen goes blank but the audio continues. If I switch the video to 200%, it will sometimes reappear and play full.


----------



## SpeedRacer5 (Feb 11, 2004)

So this never happened to anyone else?


----------



## SpeedRacer5 (Feb 11, 2004)

Well, I reinstalled Media Player. Tried to run a video again and it does the same thing. Anyone have anything like this happen?


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

ya i had that problem and solved. dont know whether this will work in your case or not, try these:
1: from tools>optiones>performance, off the hardware acceleration and uncheck overlay button
2: sometimes intel graphics card's old driver create problem so upgrade your graphics card driver
3:download ffdshow and try it. i dont have the link now so give it a google search

4: if all of this fails try to uninstall wmp9 by following way and go back to wmp8. remember that i never tried this myself!
-----------------
let me know if that helps!
You can remove Windows media 9 by doing the following in XP or ME

Go to Start Run Type in

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\Windows\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall

Then click Ok

Now go back to Start | Run
To re-install WMP8
Copy or type 

rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP64 132 c:\windows\inf\mplayer2.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP7 132 c:\windows\inf\wmp.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
-----------------------------
see if these helps


----------



## SpeedRacer5 (Feb 11, 2004)

1) I see no "hardware acceleration" option. I looked around and saw nothing pertaining to overlay

2)How can I locate the driver for it? How do I update it when I find it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

hardware acceleration option is under tools>optiones>performance>advanced in the media player 9
visit the website of your graphics card manufacturer and see their download section


----------



## SpeedRacer5 (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Somak. Both options worked. Once I got the updated graphics driver, all was well with overlay on.

By the way, what does the overlay option do?


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

hi
i got this info on the following link:
http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/V/video_overlay.html
----------------
it says:
The placement of a full-motion video window on the display screen. There are various techniques used to display video on a computer's screen, depending on whether the video source has been digitized or is still in analog NTSC format. 
Since computer monitors are generally analog, NTSC video can be merged with signals coming from the video adapter. Increasingly, faster computer buses (PCI, VL-bus, etc.) and faster video busses (Advanced Feature Connector, VM Channel, etc.), allow for analog video to be digitized and stored with other binary data for output. Then the video adapter turns it into analog scan lines for the monitor. 
----------------------

a bit technical ,no?


----------



## blueflame205 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks so much you solved my problem

the first option worked perfectly

go to tools>options>performance tab>advanced, uncheck "use overlay" option :up: 

Thank you


----------

